# hello from PEI



## shooter910 (Mar 17, 2020)

Just found this site on a random google search and i thought i would join!
i live in PEI and have a craftex cx707 lathe (about 6 years) and a small mill(about 8 months) as well i have very little experience with this stuff but i love breaking cutters!!!LOL
i spend as much time on the internet trying to figure stuff out as in the shop doing it thanks to youtube and places like this
looking forward to reading some of the stuff here to increase my own knowledge


----------



## Hruul (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome to the site. Lots of knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Cheers, 
Chad


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from Ontario


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from the other side of the country, Vancouver Island!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from Gatineau Québec this site is very good and intructive .


----------



## Brian H (Mar 22, 2020)

Welcome from SK. I hope you find the folks here as helpful as I have.


----------

